# Union Bindings - Chargers - My Experience To Date



## Mel M

Excellent and honest review. It seems Burton and Union are having reliability issues with their carbon based products. I wonder if Union's making an adjustment to their FWLA for next year's model. Also, I wonder what the difference is between their FWLA on their Atlas series vs the Chargers. Mechanically, it looks identical. 

Also, if you don't mind PDX, would you mind posting your stats? I'm pretty light at 150 lbs so I'm thinking that alone might help avoid some issues.


----------



## lj79615

pdxrealtor said:


> because if the FWLA breaks the highback is broke also, unless you want to ride *-0* forward lean, *which I'm not even sure is safe*.


i bet many people on here ride with 0 forward lean.

good review and info on union though


----------



## pdxrealtor

Mel M said:


> Excellent and honest review. It seems Burton and Union are having reliability issues with their carbon based products. I wonder if Union's making an adjustment to their FWLA for next year's model. Also, I wonder what the difference is between their FWLA on their Atlas series vs the Chargers. Mechanically, it looks identical.
> 
> Also, if you don't mind PDX, would you mind posting your stats? I'm pretty light at 150 lbs so I'm thinking that alone might help avoid some issues.


Yes, they are "fixing the issue" on next years model. There's two pieces to the FWLA one mounted on the highback, and one that slides up and down that mounted piece. The latter is the piece that actually adjusts the lean. 

The first piece that's mounted to the highback on the charger is only mounted at one point, and its mounted with a plastic pin type that's built into the highback. When the pin snaps the highback is done for. 

On the team highback that same piece seems to be molded into the highback and therefore is much stronger. 

I will post pics. 

FYI I'm 5'8" 210 lbs. 



lj79615 said:


> i bet many people on here ride with 0 forward lean.
> 
> good review and info on union though


Sure they do.

What I wanted to get across is I'm not sure if the highback was designed to lean back against the heel cup. Even at zero forward lean the highback still rests against the heel cup via the adjuster piece. When adjuster piece breaks it longer sits as designed.


----------



## Mel M

pdxrealtor said:


> Yes, they are "fixing the issue" on next years model. There's two pieces to the FWLA one mounted on the highback, and one that slides up and down that mounted piece. The latter is the piece that actually adjusts the lean.
> 
> The first piece that's mounted to the highback on the charger is only mounted at one point, and its mounted with a plastic pin type that's built into the highback. When the pin snaps the highback is done for.
> 
> On the team highback that same piece seems to be molded into the highback and therefore is much stronger.
> 
> I will post pics.
> 
> FYI I'm 5'8" 210 lbs.


Got ya. Totally understand now. I guess they did that because of the material differences, but still... I'd figure that would be the part of the binding that sees the most stress and therefore would be a little better designed. Must have been an oversight, but that kind of stuff is not uncommon for a first year model.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Mel M said:


> Got ya. Totally understand now. I guess they did that because of the material differences, but still... I'd figure that would be the part of the binding that sees the most stress and therefore would be a little better designed. Must have been an oversight, but that kind of stuff is not uncommon for a first year model.


It sounds like You understand completely. I'm on the ipad right now, when I get to the computer ill throw those pics up. 

Totally understandable being a first year model. Look at the diode. :laugh:

Still is frustrating.....


----------



## pdxrealtor

Here they are. You can see the difference. Looks like one is built in and one is attached.


----------



## tj_ras

Really Nice review. 

I would guess the reason union doesnt have any charger highbacks is due to the time of year, im sure they have slowed production or stopped production of 2013 bindings and are now focusing on getting 2014 stuff ready. Personaly i say good on them for offering the team or atlas highback as substitute, im sure other brands would just say "we dont have anymore highbacks sorry ull have to wait". 

I ride my chargers at 0 fwd lean, so we will see how long the adjuster lasts at 0.....starting next winter


----------



## pdxrealtor

tj_ras said:


> Really Nice review.
> 
> I would guess the reason union doesnt have any charger highbacks is due to the time of year, im sure they have slowed production or stopped production of 2013 bindings and are now focusing on getting 2014 stuff ready. Personaly i say good on them for offering the team or atlas highback as substitute, im sure other brands would just say "we dont have anymore highbacks sorry ull have to wait".
> 
> I ride my chargers at 0 fwd lean, so we will see how long the adjuster lasts at 0.....starting next winter


That's a great point(s). I only have experience with Burton. 

If they had told me tough shit, you'll have to wait..... I'd have been pissed. Union or anyone else. 

CS is huge for me. Huge.


----------



## Mel M

pdxrealtor said:


> Totally understandable being a first year model. Look at the diode. :laugh:
> 
> Still is frustrating.....


Oh sure, I'd be frustrated considering how much they cost too. 






pdxrealtor said:


> Here they are. You can see the difference. Looks like one is built in and one is attached.
> 
> View attachment 19650


Is that your Billy Goat? Even with the snow I can tell that's a damn sexy combo with the bright orange Chargers.

Also, on a different note, the colorway on the 2014 models look very similar, so if this one breaks, you could ask for next year's improved version and it won't look too much different.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Not for public---- PS-- Bindings should work no matter what the riding conditions or rider posture. FWIW I bombed all of the front side today from 9:30 -3:00 without snapping a highback. 

You wanna attack my bombing claims now? Go for it! Today was so awesome I could give a shit. 

The Unions held for another day of intense riding...... that's the only update on the subject at hand.


----------



## Nito

Hi PDX and Snowolf,

I ride like you (PDX) and often times require stiffer bindings to torque flex the board. I don't know the mechanics that you (PDX) use but the way I learned to Torque the board is: bend my knees, then initiate the turn by pointing my hips in the direction I want to go. I'm not flailing my arms but twist my upper body a little when I turn my hips. Then I go on edge.

I'm not a pro, an instructor or even an expert and sometimes twist my shoulders to much. Yeah, I've got to work on my leg and core strength and do some yoga (trunk twist).

Snowolf, what I do (and maybe PDX does) is hold or exaggerate the torsional flex to much as that puts more stress on the highbacks than just going on edge. Yes, I do longer wider turns instead of quick turns.

Hope this helps - Nito


----------



## Nito

Thanks for the reply Snowolf.

Yes, you are right, I do have a tendency to oversteer. That's why I take wider turns and plan my turns in advance. Which is a problem in the crowded Northeast Ice Coast resorts.

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll have to book mark this page and revisit this next season.

Edit, Just reread your instruction and remember my early days. I guess I learned my bad habits due to my old Freeride board, a 157 Nitro Storm from 97. Back then, I actually learned to point with my knees but had trouble initiating turns on my Nitro until I learned to turn my hips.

Thanks again Nito


----------



## pdxrealtor

Hey All -

Here's an update. I talked with Union last week and they are sending me a set 13/14 Chargers to replace my defective 12/13 Chargers. 

100% satisfied so far with their customer service. Snow on the mountain. .... can't wait to get out there and ride again.


----------



## Mel M

pdxrealtor said:


> Hey All -
> 
> Here's an update. I talked with Union last week and they are sending me a set 13/14 Chargers to replace my defective 12/13 Chargers.
> 
> 100% satisfied so far with their customer service. Snow on the mountain. .... can't wait to get out there and ride again.


Good to hear! Just gotta pair of of 13/14's and was a little nervous about the durability of the carbon highback, but this makes me a little less nervous.


----------

